# Nice Rack With a Few Small Problems



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Gee, that seems like a chancy system compared to the Rockler version I bought at full catalog of $30/pr. Take a look at http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25156&filter=39227&pn=39227

Bart


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Chancy how? The racks felt rock solid once they were attached to the wall, and the steel does not seem wimpy in any way. Also, that Rockler system only has 3 levels - the thing I liked about this one was that it had 6 levels.


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got this same set from when it was branded triton. It's been great. I've got it loaded to the gills without any problem.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great, and a good deal, were is it made ????

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

@Delta356: China, unfortunately.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got 2 of these racks and 1 of the Rockler racks and love them both. I spaced mine 64" apart. For short boards, I covered 2 of the levels with long wide boards (that I know I won't need anytime soon), and then put any short boards on top of them. You'd essentially double your space if you did that.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually, the Rocklers are a completely different system, offered by many makers. I've bought the heavy duty Lowes versions, as well as the Rocklers. Even with the setscrew issue, yours seems like a more stable design. If you're worried about the setscrews holding power, you could always drill them out and place a peg/bolt. I think you did well.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

@rodneyh: you can't really see it, but I've got a window to the right, so the spacing on mine worked out just about perfect. I did consider using some plywood on at least one level to make a solid shelf that extended out a bit further for the small offcuts I have all over the place though.

@Bertha: Yeah, I considered getting a tap and using bolts instead of the screws. I'm not real concerned about them though, as the screws went in well - it was just the lower part of the threads that seemed to have issues. There were at least 2 full turns left after I filed off the bad part.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Jimi, your lumber racks look nice but looking at the wall framing I can see where I would add some fasteners at the floor joist/stud connection. A lag screw there would help. Myself I went for the DIY version.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26255


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, the previous owner "finished" the basement (very loosely using that term - you can see he put in no kind of ceiling at all). I'm not too worried about that though, it would take a lot more force to shear those screws out than what I'm going to load onto these racks.

I did think about making my own - the Wood Whisperer just had a video on his build, but for $80 I didn't think I could beat the cost of materials. It was easier just going with the pre-made system.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I have these as well (and have reviewed them on this site) and luckily did not have any problem with the screws or any part of assembly. They are extremely sturdy.

@rodneyh, I did the exact same thing to hold all my shorts. lol great minds think alike.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

@David I read your review, it was one of the things that convinced me to get this set


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

I just unpacked my set at our new house and have been eyeing up what part of the garage will house the racks. I also loaded mine up pretty well without any issues whatsoever, and also did the long-board-to-support-shorter-boards trick, though if I had it do do again, I probably would find some cubbyhole-type thing to store offcuts and shorter pieces in.

Congrats!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have this same lumber rack only with a different brand on it. I can't remember which brand name is on mine, but they are the same thing. I have had mine for several years and have found it to be a very stable rack. Sometimes, I would like a little more vertical space between levels, but that is not a major problem.

Doc


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Looks like it worked out okay in the end. need something like that myself but will probably knock it up rather than buy a product. Of course the downside is it will probably take me 4 times longer to do.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

@Woodfix I was going to do the same - The Wood Whisperer recently had a great video on the subject. But these went on sale, and I started considering the time/money to buy all the material to do it, I figured it would probably cost me around the same but I'd still have to put it all together.


----------

